# Any Divergent fans here?



## Tobia-SIN (May 21, 2016)

*WARNING: THERE COULD BE SPOILERS FOR WHO THAT HAVEN'T SEEN/READ THE SERIES.*

While the fA site is under a read only mode, I was wondering if there was any Divergent/insurgent/allegent fans here. I just want to chatter about Divergent. XD 
I haven't seen a Divergent thread here on fAF, so why not start one? Feel free to talk about anything Divergent related here!
SFW Divergent related roleplays are allowed here too!

*ALSO: This is a No-Judge zone! I won't judge/flame you for what you ship/like. I ship pretty odd stuff too, so this is a no judge zone. <3*


----------



## Harbinger (May 22, 2016)

How long until Detergent comes out?


----------

